# Einschüchterungsfalle Software & Tools Tropmi Payment



## Lilly15 (19 Februar 2012)

Hallo.
Heute haben wir die "letzte Mahnung" der Internetseite Software-und-Tools.de bekommen und sollen den Betrag von 102 € innerhalb einer Woche auf das Konto der Volksbank Höchst a. M. eG überweisen. Aber weder meine Familie noch ich haben irgendwann einen Vertrag mit dieser fragwürdigen Internetfirma abgeschlossen und weder Rechnung noch erste Mahnung erhalten.
Wie soll man im Falle eines solchen Abzockversuches vorgehen und an wen kann man sich wenden ? Sollte man lieber gar nicht reagieren, einen Widerruf schreiben oder doch gleich zur Polizei gehen ?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe !


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Februar 2012)

Lesen bildet:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/abofallen-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.21006/
und hier die ganz Sammlung
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forums/infos-und-grundsatzartikel-zu-recht-und-gesetz.24/


----------



## Reducal (19 Februar 2012)

Dieses Thema wird in vielen anderen Beiträgen schon behandelt, z. B. aktuell hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/einschüchterungsfalle-top-of-software-de-softwaresammler-de-tropmi-payment-gmbh.30762/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/tropmi-payment-gmbh-will-für-top-of-software-de-kassieren.37994/



Lilly15 schrieb:


> Sollte man lieber gar nicht reagieren.... ?


Hat sich in den letzten Jahren immer wieder als durchaus geeignet gezeigt.


Lilly15 schrieb:


> Aber weder meine Familie noch ich haben irgendwann einen Vertrag ... abgeschlossen und weder Rechnung noch erste Mahnung erhalten.


das ist meistens dann der Fall, wenn irgendwer eure Adresse und aber eben eine fremde eMailadresse verwendet hat. Und weil man diesen "igendwer" nicht ermitteln kann, sind Anzeigen meiner Meinung nach zumeist nicht erfolgversprechend.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Februar 2012)

"Software-und-tools.de" ist bekanntermaßen der neueste "Streich" des slowakischen Pizzabäckers A. V. und seiner Büttelborner Hintermänner:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/einschüchterungsfalle-top-of-software-de-softwaresammler-de-tropmi-payment-gmbh.30762/


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2012)

Der Titel ist falsch. Gefährlich ist nichts.

Der Papierkorb reicht zur Abwehr jeder Gefahr erfahrungsgemäß aus. Was der Küchenhelfer so zusammenköchelt:

http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/video/gefaehrliche-internet-seiten-clip


----------



## Naddelmaus1989 (25 Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe auch per email von top-of-software.de angeblich die 2.te mahnung bekommen, 
ich müsse zahlen, sonst werden rechtliche schritte eingeleitet, aber ich wüsste nicht mal warum ich zahlen sollte. ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich mich nirgends angemeldet hatte und das sollte im jahr 2010 gewesen sein  also bitte da sieht man schon das es betrüger sind. weil man wartet nie im leben fast 2 Jahre auf die 2.te mahnung *lach*

solche vollidioten, ich werde definitiv NICHT zahlen!!!
Liebe Grüße Nadine =)


----------

